
Kilopower: NASA's compact nuclear reactor prototype (2018) [pdf] - andyljones
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/kilopower_media_event_charts_16x9_final.pdf
======
andyljones
Sourced from Josh Pollack on Twitter, where he brought it up in response to
Trump's comments on the Russian missile explosion:

[https://twitter.com/Joshua_Pollack/status/116135859677872537...](https://twitter.com/Joshua_Pollack/status/1161358596778725378)

He also links to a second, orthogonal presentation on Kilopower:

[https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/kilopow...](https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/kilopower-
media-event-charts-final-011618.pdf)

